# Apache: DSOs nach Start im Speicher



## Funky (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zu den DSOs des Apache.

Werden die Module nach dem Start des Apache in den Speicher geladen und blähen dann die Prozesse auf, je mehr Module mitgeladen werden?

D.h. würde es Sinn machen, die Module nicht laden zu lassen, die auch nicht benötigt werden, oder ist das dann eher nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## kalle123456 (24. September 2008)

Erstmal würde ich nur Module installieren die auch gebraucht werden, alleine schon wegen der Sicherheit. Sie sind dann im Cache geladen, was allerdings nicht das Problem sein sollte. Performance bekommst du anders. beschreibe mal bitte genau dein Problem, wie oder warum du darauf kommst.

Gruss


----------

